# DIY livery and Grass livery yards around Doncaster beware!



## Moobucket (6 April 2012)

If you get any requests for emergency livery from a lady with three horses proceed with up most caution. PM me for more details if this affects you. Two of the three horses in poor condition.


----------



## merry mischief (7 April 2012)

Hi can u pm me about this please? On phone so can't send pm's x


----------



## tinap (9 April 2012)

Hi please can u pm me also (on phone too)  thanks xx


----------



## AJ & Kiz (10 April 2012)

Hi 

Can you pm me please im in south yorks and can pass word on 

Thanks x


----------



## tinap (10 April 2012)

Got pm thanks (can't reply on phone) I shall pass it on to our yo to be aware of xx


----------



## Bettyboo1976 (19 April 2012)

Does the. Woman have 2 greys ponies and a steel grey section a?


----------

